# beer:30 lights out tournament



## Mossy horn (May 21, 2011)

beer:30, the pub and grill at the swamp house for those who have't been, is holding lights out bass tournaments on escambia river beginning this thursday evening. entry will be $20 per boat. blast off at 5 pm and weigh in at 8 pm. teams weigh in 5 fish, first and second place, plus a lunker pot will be paid. get there early and check in with beer:30.

any questions call brett johnson 850 698 4191


----------



## BlazerBen (Feb 17, 2011)

awesome


----------



## Mossy horn (May 21, 2011)

Tiger Wilson won week 1 with 6.21 lbs, 1.6 lb lunker. hope to see everyone next thursdsay


----------



## bassn8ed (Sep 19, 2009)

*beer30*

how many boats were in the first one?


----------



## bassn8ed (Sep 19, 2009)

I hope you don't mind a litlle guy in a little boat taking everyones money. haha


----------



## white2244bass (Dec 19, 2010)

How often do you hold them every week every month? How many boats average?


----------



## stuckinthetrees (Dec 23, 2011)

how many boats showed up?


----------



## Mossy horn (May 21, 2011)

Tournaments are Every Thursday


----------



## Mossy horn (May 21, 2011)

had 15 boats this week. tiger won 3rd week in a row. tournaments are every thursday registration begins at 4 pm, blast off at 5 pm.


----------

